
How Warren Buffett Broke American Capitalism - denzil_correa
https://www.ft.com/content/fd27245a-9790-11e7-a652-cde3f882dd7b
======
pdog
Competition is actually the opposite of capitalism.

When Mr. Buffett tells companies to widen their moat and reduce competition,
capitalism is working exactly as intended.

------
KineticTroi
Paywall, perhaps ironic. Don't know, I couldn't read it.

~~~
grzm
The "web" link below the submission title worked for me. IIRC, the web link
for ft.com can be hit or miss. If you haven't already, perhaps give it a try.

